# Hectic puppy



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Our puppy is coming up 14 weeks old and pretty hectic. I guess that's young puppies for you - the thing is, nothing is getting done! 

My husband works at home. He's finding it really hard to get his work done and look after the dog when I'm not in. When I am in, I'm finding it hard to do everything I need to do around the house, other than the times Woody is in his crate.

We give Woody three decent walks a day so he'll sleep in his crate for a while after those. We also fit in some play and training but at other times we're still tied to the kitchen to keep an eye on him. He's too unreliable to be left in a room on his own at the moment, jumps on the furniture, chews things - usual stuff!


Just wondered what your experience is/has been. How do you keep your puppy happy all day when you've got things to do? Also any idea when things might calm down a bit?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

eden is 13 weeks now,when i'm home she follows me around like a sheep,so like you,nothing gets done,unless she is sound asleep,then i have to move fast,before she wakes. enjoy woody,housework can wait.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

we have a puppy play pen for Maisie and still use it. We can leave her in the kitchen with the radio on for an hour or two whilst working (otherwise she whines and trys to batter the door down!!!)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I try and break the housework down into shorter chunks of time. I will use the crate if I need to clean upstairs and when I'm downstairs he just follows me around until he drops! If I need to do something at the computer, he usually just lies at my feet. Have you tried a stag bar or something similar for him to chew on? I have just ordered a couple of these as they sound like a great distraction for when you are trying to get something done.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

just clean the loos and sinks and kitchen surfaces so nobody dies and play with your puppy. 
:laugh:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> just clean the loos and sinks and kitchen surfaces so nobody dies and play with your puppy.
> :laugh:


Lol thats my motto in life! We have a clean but cluttered house where Vincent fun can be had without worrying about mess 

I have worked from home a few days and found it tough, to get my full days work in I've started at 6:45 and finished at 20:45 because I've had to stop so many times to play with Vincent!!
Sorry that's not helpful...!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello to Pepper's big bro.

I work from home too, and this stage is a bit of a nightmare. We tend to take Pepper out for a wee when she wakes at 6:30 - 7 and then put her back in her crate. At 7:30 she gets fed (along wth Ruby) then they go out again and we give them a bit of a cuddle.

Then Pepper goes back in her crate, or the kitchen with the kiddy gate across the door as the working day starts - I then pop down to her and let her out every hour to hour and a half. Feed at 1, wee again.

I try to let her out for a play whenever I can and with her big sis if possible. Ruby is needing extra care at the moment as she was spayed on Friday, but she generally lounges about and she gets let out on the lead and given a cuddle throughout the day. It is tiring.

This continues until work finishes, but its similar although she is out more in the evening.

This is the tiring stage, and while pups are gorgeous, we can't wait until we can let Pepper and Roobs do their own thing during the day (with the occasional enforced cuddle and run in the garden).

They're worth the effort, and they grow up fast, trust me. Soon you won't believe how much Woody has changed and how much more you can trust him to just wander about.

Hang in there

Would love to see a new picture of the little(?) chap

Ian


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys always been high maintenance but we have got into a good routine lately so it will get easier but life will never be the same agin im afraid!

Remember too much play /walks etc can actually make your puppy worse he will be hard to settle down etc.I think two 20 min walks aday at the moment are fine ,maybe more at the weekend,also i always notice when Buddy has had a play date with other dogs he is so tierd after (even more then after a long walk) Prehaps you could arrange to go dog walking with friends and their dogs??

Puppies are like toddlers really and they need to be able to carm themseleves down this is done by popping them in a crate with a stag bar or chew to use up and excess engery they have.

I walk Buddy in the morning then i pop him in his crate while i get the house work done,he then has a snack for lunch then he has a play with me then he sleeps most of the afternoon ,he then likes a walk about 3.30 then hes fine for the rest of the evening entertaining himself with his toys.


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. Its really interesting to see how its working for other people. Here we are thinking we need to tire him out a bit more but maybe he's actually overtired? 

I must admit I haven't tried just letting him walk about with me while I do a few jobs. Not sure why I haven't really! I think its the constant jumping up at things and chewing that's put me off but I should give it a try. Maybe if he's better rested it won't be so bad anyway?

We do have a stag bar which is brilliant but perhaps a couple more to leave in various places around the house might be a good idea. A baby gate is going up this weekend to block the stairs so that will help too.

I'm finding things a bit tough at the moment -so glad I can look at this forum for a bit of inspiration!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As I work during the week I have to do a mass clean at the weekend
Betty used to go mad jumping and trying to atttack the hoover or my duster etc..so I decided to put her on her lead and do all the chorse one handed..
this meant she was close to hand and I could tell her leave/down etc..in a more
controlled way. It was obvioulsy a bit awkward but after a few times of doing this Betty will now let me get on without too much fuss (usually) and just follows me around watching. I'm not sure if the was the right or wrong thing to do but it has worked a treat for me!!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah sounds like we all have lively puppies. My housework has gone right out the window at the moment, I feel like I'm confined to the kitchen behind the stair gate. I can't let Wynny wander round the house until she realises the cat doesn't want to be her playmate and doesn't want to be chased around the house. I can't put a stair gate on the stairs as I don't want the cat to feel he has to live upstairs.

I tend to give her pigs ears when I want to leave the room for a while to get on. I find I only really have to put her in her crate if I want to sweep or wash the floor as it becomes a great game for her. 

I'm sure things will get easier and we'll soon be looking a puppy pictures drooling over them and wanting another one


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA's got it absolutely spot on. It does sound as though Woody is over tired and not having enough rest time/chewing time in his crate.

Julia x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Also if he's jumping up at you (Buddy still sometimes does this) id turn your back then ask him to sit and give a treat he'll soon understand jumping up dosnt get him anything,their only doing it to say "look at me play with me" 

Buddy still does it to people when they come over but i tell them to ignore him until hes sat down then they can fuss him.

Good luck there is light at the end of the tunnel dx


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Having a young puppy has definitely been tough, with lots of ups but I've definitely also had some downs and wondering what has happened to my life...so you are not alone!

My husband has been away over the weekend, and I was on constant Boston duty for 6 days straight without a break. By the end of it, I thought I was going to go crazy! Now we both realise that we need to make sure that (just like with a young baby), you need time out and not just looking after the pup 100% of the time (despite the daily trips out and about to socialise etc).

As for sleeping, I find that Boston sleeps around a 1:1 ratio during the day. If he is up for 2 hours, then he tends to sleep for 2 hours. I find if he is getting particularly 'naughty' or hyper, it usually means he needs to be put into his crate for some sleep (again, just like a child!). If he has a good chew during the day, he tends to just chill out.

Keep also trying different options for chews to keep him interested. Boston has just taken to raw carrot sticks and apple chunks. I've also just ordered some sea jerky fish twists from http://www.fish4dogs.com/. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a stair gate - my cat jumps/climbs over it......I expect Izzy will too soon though


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

We have two stairgates; one across the kitchen doorway and the other at the foot of our stairs. Lucca is 5 1/2 months now and readily accepts that when the gate is shut he is not allowed out. He used to bark/cry but now just lies down patiently on his daybed and waits to be let out. This means nowadays I can get on with a lot more chores than before. Incidently out cats have learned how to wriggle through the side bar of the stairgate so can come and go as they please. Great result all round!!


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Its so funny reading other people's experiences!! 
Its not that long ago i was thinking the same.....What have i done? Ive spent ALOT of money on a dog that cries & poops everywhere!!! It was definately on a par with having a newborn baby!!
In the early days you have to contain them for their own safety, but she howled & cried so loud i had the neighbours round one day!!! And thats when we were in!
Im a single mum, with zero support But a fantastic 7 year old daughter. We had many chats about 'is she the right dog for us'? Is this really how life is going to be for the next 15+ years..etc etc after yet more scrubbing the carpet as she chose to poo behind the tv!!
Then lo & behold, she turned 4mths and she has really settled down.
She's 18weeks old now and a real personality! She does spend some time on her own whilst at work, and she copes with this fine. We have ditched the crate & enclosure (she never took to the crate) although the pen was great in the beginning. She now sleeps in a basket in the kitchen & i always leave the radio on & plenty toys & chews when we're out. She has a puppy pad at the door & this works great. She's holding her bladder MUCH longer now too.
Im a firm believer though that the dog should fit into your family life, not the other way round. I never once got up in the night or had a dirty crate as she had access to a puppy pad in her enclosure.
Tinkerbell is now an asset to our lives, and so flippin cute!!!!!!!
So keep doing what you're doing...it really does get better soon!

(I even fancy another dog now!!!!)


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy is also 18 weeks and has definately settled into a good routine, he is a pleasure to have around, I agree with sun fire that your puppy has to learn to fit into your family life and you just have to be persistent with what you expect. 
We have found that if we need Billy to have some chill out time in his crate then a good walk first and then something to chew on helps. We use a crate and pen and Billy still seems happy with this arrangement. I am sure things will get easier with time. Helen x


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW Your story is 100% percent the same as mine! My husband also works from home and has a hard time watching her while I'm gone most of the day at school. We use a gate to confine her to the kitchen a lot of the time so we can watch her, especially since we have 2 cats that she just wants to chase and play with. Its great hearing that it does get better and that we are not alone! I can't wait til the day when she lets us know when she needs to be let out, and can be left to wander the house unsupervised, and can calmly hang out with the kitties  Then it will have all been worth it!


----------

